# Molot Compressor/Limiter - Free



## Den (Oct 23, 2013)

This one is so special.
Free download:
http://vladgsound.wordpress.com/plugins/molot/







In the attachment is my MIx Glue 3 preset.
Put it against your best compressor for the mix glue.

Cheers


----------



## José Herring (Oct 23, 2013)

This is one of my secret weapons. Damn you for letting everybody know!!! 

This thing is great for parallel processing drums as well. I've not had much luck with it on the mixbuss, but I'll give your preset and shot.


----------



## tmm (Oct 24, 2013)

Yeah, I've been using it for a little bit, mostly on drums, too. I hadn't actually considered using it on full mix, I'll give that a try


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 24, 2013)

This versus TDR Feedback Compressor II? What's your verdict, Den?


----------



## Den (Oct 24, 2013)

*Molot vs TDR Feedback comp*



Walid F. @ Thu Oct 24 said:


> This versus TDR Feedback Compressor II? What's your verdict, Den?



It depends on your music. Sometimes TDR (transparent), and sometimes Molot -(color).
Molot is on parallel compression (my attached preset), and it cannot affect overall sound, just a touch of something to add, that sounds really nice. It sounds like creating the field in the sound picture. You will hear that everything after this have its own place in the stereo field.
I always trying both, and than A/B switching to hear what would be better for me.

It is the matter of taste.

If something sounds good to You, than You should listen yourself.


----------



## ceemusic (Oct 24, 2013)

You can slam no6 very hard too, transparent while taming transients.

Also Vlad will become part of Tokyo Dawn Labs, a few good freebies there as well.
http://www.tokyodawn.net/tokyo-dawn-labs/


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Oct 24, 2013)

Downloaded thee a few weeks ago, Whats the main difference between Melot and No.6 ? Will be hard to supplant my UA Fairchid and 1176 but will give it a try.


----------



## ceemusic (Oct 24, 2013)

Giant_Shadow @ Thu Oct 24 said:


> Downloaded thee a few weeks ago, Whats the main difference between Melot and No.6 ? Will be hard to supplant my UA Fairchid and 1176 but will give it a try.



Limiter no.6 is a Limiter
Molot is a comp


----------



## Ron Snijders (Oct 24, 2013)

Molot is cool! I really like it for slamming a drum buss in the most non-transparent way possible


----------



## José Herring (Oct 24, 2013)

Giant_Shadow @ Thu Oct 24 said:


> Downloaded thee a few weeks ago, Whats the main difference between Melot and No.6 ? Will be hard to supplant my UA Fairchid and 1176 but will give it a try.



I don't think you need to supplant what you already love. Just more tools in the tool box.

I'm actually on a quest these days. I've gotten so sick of buying stuff, that I'm banking my productions on freebees and doing my own sampling. 

I'll let you know how I do, but I'm going to give it a serious go.

Some other good inexpensive plugs that really will rival UAD stuff is Stillwell compressors. The price is right and the demos are unlimited.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 24, 2013)

And I come from the other side now... .

I have inserted my old Klark Compressor hardware again and am so impressed. You can raise the input gain to max and there is no distortion! 

I love it!


----------



## tmm (Oct 24, 2013)

Indeed, re: Stillwell. For compressors, I'm using a combination of:

- Stillwell Rocket (very good for lead instruments / things you want to bring out in a mix)

- Molot (great for percussion, will try for mixes when I get home)

- AudioDamage Rough Rider (the opposite of transparent, works very well for smoothing out heavily distorted sounds)

- Multi-band comp built-in to Ozone


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 24, 2013)

BTW: If you don't care about the visual look of plugs, you can get best results by only using the plugs what came with your sequencer. I am talking about Cubase but I think the others have good plugs also... .


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 24, 2013)

Are you kidding me, Gunther? I think some the plugins that came with Cubase 6 are horrible! Especially the compressors/limiters. But maybe I just don't know how to utilize them properly. I've simply never found anything decent about those dynamics plugins and EQs from Cubase.

I do like the delays, MIDI plugs and some effects, but more than that I would recommend using other plugins... At least I follow my own ears on that one!


----------



## tmm (Oct 24, 2013)

+1 I'm not a fan of any of the sound processing plugs that came with Reaper. There are some awesome custom MIDI-mapping scripts that were packaged with it that work beautifully, but as for audio processing... meh.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 24, 2013)

Cubase has some great tools. The stereo widner thingy, the delay one side of a channel thingy for panning ( I know not the official names of these). Also, Reverence and I've had good luck with the Roomworks. The studio chorus is passable. The compressor is great for sidechaining because you can't hear it. But on a track or across the master buss, yuck...! The Studio EQ is good for cutting but not boosting.

I wish oh wish with every new Cubase version that they would do something with the plugins, but all they do is repackage the same terrible code over and over again, and then add new equally unusable plugins. Though I have to admit that the Amp modeler comes in handing for synth and drums sometimes, especially since waves has all but rendered my gtr3 purchase useless to me.


----------



## mark812 (Oct 24, 2013)

Cubase stock plugins, except for Retrologue and Padshop, are pretty much horrible. On the other side, TDR Feedback Compressor II is one of the best compressors I've tried, free or paid. Probably the only one I like more is The Glue.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 24, 2013)

Retrologue is a little gem. But, it's not stock. As far as I remember I had to pay for it.

But, I'm glad I did. It surprises me every time I use it.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 24, 2013)

A tip for those who use so called *Linear Phase EQ plugins.* 

Try this:

Load an audio file. Copy it so that you have 2 same. Insert this eq plugin in both(to be sure that there are no latencies problems ... .). Then change the phase of one track. And then experiment with the parameters of the plugin. 

Linear Phase? o/~ o=< o-[][]-o


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Den,
Could you also post a picture with your settings? Would like to try it out but I am on pc.
Or is it the picture above? I don´t think so.

Thank you 

Markus


----------



## tmm (Oct 26, 2013)

germancomponist @ Thu Oct 24 said:


> A tip for those who use so called *Linear Phase EQ plugins.*
> 
> Try this:
> 
> ...



Haha, yep, just like using the phase on 2 mics to EQ instead of plugs.


----------



## Den (Oct 26, 2013)

Markus Kohlprath @ Sat Oct 26 said:


> Hi Den,
> Could you also post a picture with your settings? Would like to try it out but I am on pc.
> Or is it the picture above? I don´t think so.
> 
> ...



Hi 
I tried to attach the pic. there is a limit here for the size, anyway I will give you the link where I attached it.
http://www.gearslutz.com/board/product- ... lot-7.html


I attached the internal settings also only for this preset.

Enjoy


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you so much Den.


----------



## tmm (Oct 29, 2013)

How do you go about loading the Molot preset you posted? I've downloaded it, but there's no 'load preset' option that I can find for it.


----------



## Den (Oct 30, 2013)

Markus Kohlprath @ Sun Oct 27 said:


> Thank you so much Den.


You are welcome.




tmm @ Wed Oct 30 said:


> How do you go about loading the Molot preset you posted? I've downloaded it, but there's no 'load preset' option that I can find for it.



Hi
This is preset for Mac in Logic. If you are on PC than you need to type in the parameters from the picture.
http://www.gearslutz.com/board/product- ... lot-7.html

And internal settings from my previous post.

Cheers


----------



## tmm (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks, Den! I'm on a Mac, but not using Logic (using Reaper). I see the option to export aupresets, but not import them.

Copied your pic, I'll try it out later today.


----------

